# LED light air bubbler



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just wondering about the led lighted air bubbler. what do you all think of them, what are some good brands, do and donts of them, good or bad, what color with my blue background here is the tank







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In my opinion, a bubbler is a bubbler. I use a standard el-cheapo air stone to generate a bubble column and don't worry too much about the prettiness of it, personally. It's a matter of taste, but as far as the reliability of the different types, I'm of absolutely no use, sorry. Just be sure it's not gonna zap your fish if the casing cracks and water gets into the electronics.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i had the el cheapo in the other tank just kinda wanted to make this tank different and all, more than likley i will just to the air pump with 4 outlets and 4 stones thats about it, just liked how they looked at night time


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Marineland makes a fairly nice one.

LED Bubble Wands

We have a couple set up in our displays in my store, and we can't keep them on the shelves. They operate off of an air pump, and have suction cups so you can affix them to the bottom pane of glass so they stay put.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Scuff,You need to move to my town and open a store,so I have someone to buy things from,lol.
On topic,I think they are pretty,and can be a tasteful addition to the tank.I dont know brands though as I dont use them,sorry.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll make you a deal, Bev: move to New England, and I'll sell you as many things as you want.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got done buying a home,so cant do it.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Well SC is far too hot for me!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you can say that again scruff, heck Ky is almost to hot for me if its anything like it was last summer over 100 for 45 days


----------

